# New TV show with Larry Vickers



## Ravage (Nov 8, 2008)

New York, NY (September 29, 2008) InterMedia Outdoors, Inc. (IMO), the industry leader and largest provider of content targeted to American sportsmen, announced today the rollout of two new innovative shows—ARROW AFFLICTION and TACTICAL IMPACT—that take viewers beyond the traditional gear and how-to shows and capture a fresh and unique perspective on outdoor programming. These ground-breaking shows, which are produced by IMO’s television production unit, debut this week on The Sportsman Channel (TSC), Fox Sports Net South, Wild TV and Pursuit networks.

“Our traditional strength in television has been gear evaluation and how-to shows, which will continue to be the backbone of our programming line-up. However, as leaders in our industry, we aren’t afraid to try new things and explore programming from different perspectives. These shows break with the traditional model and take outdoor programming to a new and more engaging level,” said IMO's Executive Vice President of Television and Digital Media Willy Burkhardt. “We believe these shows will strike a chord with our audience and attract new viewers.”

“We found that many gun shows were static and formulaic. With TACTICAL IMPACT, we have broken out of this mold and focused on powerful story-telling and high-end production values,” said Burkhardt. “Our hosts Larry Vickers and Aaron Robets are two of the most highly regarded shooters and trainers around and they are central to bringing the show’s stories and tales to life.”

From clearing a house to repelling a mass attack, each episode of TACTICAL IMPACT will examine a real-life tactical problem and the arms, accessories and tactics needed to prevail. Unlike traditional shooting shows that focus on gun reviews, features and interviews, TACTICAL IMPACT and hosts Larry Vickers and Aaron Roberts look through the eyes of the guys who have been there to tell intriguing stories about the guns that have changed our world. The show airs Mondays at midnight., Thursdays at 11:30 a.m., and Saturdays at 10 p.m. on TSC. The show also runs on Fox Sports South, WILD TV, and Pursuit networks. 

“We are covering things and telling stories that have never seen the light of day, and have never been discussed outside of combat marksmanship training classes,” said Vickers. “The stories, whose subjects range from law enforcement to military to civilian, are a unique blend of guns, tactics, and history lessons. This isn’t your traditional gun show.”

“On TACTICAL IMPACT, we look at the life of guns–the birth, changes, successes and failures of the weapon–and how historical events and tactics have shaped the gun’s evolution. Just as people evolve and grow through life’s trials and tribulations, so does a gun,” said co-host Aaron Roberts. “This show explores historical events; not through a person’s perspective, but through the gun’s perspective.” 

“ARROW AFFLICTION was conceived as a hyper-kinetic format that would showcase exceptional bow hunting skills. We’ve found a natural and one-of-a-kind TV personality in host Chris Brackett, whose high-energy antics on ARROW AFFLICTION will keep viewers locked-in and wanting more,” Burkhardt said. 

Host Chris Brackett engages everything and anything with his compound bow in ARROW AFFLICTION, a fast-paced, high-energy show about a man, his bow, thousands of arrows and his unbelievable antics. The show is raw and extreme reality programming. ARROW AFFLICTION shows the good, the bad, and the wild things you can do, looking down the shaft of an arrow. The show airs Mondays at 7 p.m., Thursdays at 12 a.m. and Sundays at 10:30 p.m. on TSC. The show also runs on Fox Sports South, WILD, and Pursuit networks. 

“The show is primal. It’s like MTV’s ‘Viva La Bam’ gone bow hunting. If we can think it up, and it’s legal, will try it,” said Brackett. “We are truly revolutionizing and pushing the limits of bow hunting. From doves, to jumping fish to bullfrogs, we’ll try it, and I guarantee it’ll blow your mind.”

InterMedia Outdoors, Inc. is the leading multimedia company exclusively serving the information and entertainment needs of outdoors enthusiasts, with the largest network of websites dedicated to hunting, shooting and fishing; a portfolio of 17 magazines including powerful brands such as In-Fisherman, Guns & Ammo, Petersen’s Hunting, Fly Fisherman, and Florida Sportsman; syndicated radio programming; 11 market-leading television productions, the largest library of outdoors television programming and The Sportsman Channel, the only television network 100% dedicated to hunting, shooting and fishing.

http://www.tacticalimpact.tv/

a page with some vids.


----------



## WillBrink (Nov 8, 2008)

Ravage said:


> New York, NY (September 29, 2008) InterMedia Outdoors, Inc. (IMO), the industry leader and largest provider of content targeted to American sportsmen, announced today the rollout of two new innovative shows—ARROW AFFLICTION and TACTICAL IMPACT—that take viewers beyond the traditional gear and how-to shows and capture a fresh and unique perspective on outdoor programming. These ground-breaking shows, which are produced by IMO’s television production unit, debut this week on The Sportsman Channel (TSC), Fox Sports Net South, Wild TV and Pursuit networks..



Vickers with his own show will be worth checking out for sure. Although I am glad there was pro gun/SD/CCW related programs on OLN ("Self Defense TV" etc) I can't say I was very impressed with the programs. Hopefully this will be an improvement.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Nov 8, 2008)

step one for standardized training for the "g's" lol

now if they only get it on standard cable so everyone could watch it that should be watching it.


----------



## The91Bravo (Dec 19, 2008)

I have become completely hooked with both programs.

I am not even a bow hunter, and the Arrow Affliction show is absolutely friggin amazing.  I cannot change the channel.

Tac Impact has already begun to run some reruns.  They did the 'sniper' program tonight, and they cover some shit pretty well in a 30 min slot.

Good Thread Rav


----------



## Ravage (Dec 19, 2008)

Wish I had a chance to see them


----------



## Hush (Dec 19, 2008)

Its on youtube
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X0RqoKNLZEE"]YouTube - Tactical Impact Episode 1 part B[/ame]


----------



## Ravage (Dec 19, 2008)

Cool, thanks :)


----------

